# athletes foot & fungal nail infection



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hello
when i started my fertility treatment my doctor asked me to stop with the nail ointment i was using as it looked like the toe nail had regrown and was clear, it's still there and now i've discovered i have atheletes foot, i'm 10 weeks pregnant, is there anything safe that is ok for me to take? any recomendations?
many thanks
Em x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Congrats on the pregnancy   

Canestan (clotrimazole) cream is fine to use when pregnant and should clear up athlete's foot. You have to keep using it for 10 days after it has cleared up though to make sure it's totally gone.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

thankyou, you're a star!


----------

